# Big Trip for a Newbie: Am I Crazy?



## Eroica11 (May 28, 2015)

I've been poking around the internet looking for a forum like this, and this seems to be my best bet. Got a couple of questions, but first, the plan:

I live in central Illinois. I'm going to meet a friend in New York City at the end of June/beginning of July. I've been interested in hitchhiking for months now, but I haven't had a good opportunity to do it. I'm planning on flying out to New York, hanging around there for a while, then hitchhiking back. Solo. First time hitchhiking ever. I'm a 20-year-old dude in college, and I've got a fair bit of experience in camping/backpacking.

So question 1: _Am I crazy?_ It's essentially New York to Chicago along I-80, I think, although from what I've read I might want to get off the interstate and take my time. It's about 1000 miles, and that's a lot for a first trip.

Question 2: Is there a better route I should take? Really I want to end up around Springfield, IL, but I can catch a bus/train from somewhere like Chicago. I suppose I'd like to get off the interstate and see the country a little, but I'm okay with just racing straight back.

Question 3: Can I viably camp my way as I go? I've got a hammock I like to sleep in and a rain fly for it. Should I try to find state parks to sleep in, or just a friendly person's back yard? I have some friends in Ohio, so I'll hopefully stay with one/some of them at some point. What are your experiences with this sort of thing (the camping)? I've done a tiny bit of stealth camping in Missouri, but that was in a heavily wooded area near a state park. No one around to find us there. On a related note, what should I expect to do for food/water?

Question 4: Any other tips? What sort of experiences/occurrences should I plan for?


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 28, 2015)

If youre hitchhiking I'm sure you're going to notice the little wooded areas next to on ramps in the boonies, that's always a good place to a set up a discrete spot for the night so you don't have to divert your route at all. Unless you want to of course.

No youre not crazy, far from it. Just remember to keep a positive attitude and you'll be fine.

I remember feeling insane my first time long distance hitching. It's a rush that I still get from time to time.


----------



## kecleon (May 28, 2015)

There's too many questions and planning for me. It depends if you wanna travel for free and get some place quick or travel free, enjoy the experience and get someplace.

People are gonna come disagree but for me a Hammock is no good unless you're in the woods. There isn't always two trees in a secluded spot. Buy a bivi bag and now you can sleep anyplace you want where people can't see you. You can of course viably sleep outside free like homeless people everywhere. Its not glamorous but totally possible

For food you should buy it or dumpster dive it or steal it or whatever. You can go to soup kitchens and what have you if you want? Look them up. It's a hard question to answer.And water you find everyplace but you can get those silcock lock spigot keys so you can fill up even more places.

A lot lot of waiting around and the kindness of other is what you'll experience

Read around the forum a bit..


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (May 28, 2015)

If I were your age again, and know what I know now...I'd be doing the same.

You're not crazy. I just hope you have a way to keep us updated. 

Never ask for money. More and more of us (that can) will buy food and give to those that need it, but not money.

I will feed anyone who shows up on my doorstep or who I see in need, but due to the area where I live (wasn't always like this) money for "food," is used to buy booze and meth, pills, etc.

Get hungry? Just ask a kind looking person if they will buy you some food.

Dumpster diving outside of restaurants and grocery stores is an excellent idea...as long as the dumpsters aren't behind locked fences. If they are, fall back on the asking for food, idea.

Best of luck!


----------



## angerisagift (May 28, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> If I were your age again, and know what I know now...I'd be doing the same.
> 
> You're not crazy. I just hope you have a way to keep us updated.
> 
> ...


if dumpster diving try Subway restuarants the best bread imo.and some times meatball still in the factory bag. QUiznos and such prolly good too just none around here


----------



## Sip (May 28, 2015)

You have pretty good answers to your questions, so I'll just throw in my .02C on some things you DIDN'T ask. Plan to be standing on the roadside for a WHILE until you know what you're doing. Some people have a knack for picking terrible places to hitch, but as long as you do it on a mostly straight ramp, with decent amounts of cars per hour, and don't LOOK like an ax killer, you should get rides in no time. There may come a point on this first trip (there did for me on my first long distance trip) that you feel utterly alone, horribly far from home, and especially if you get stuck someplace for a day or so, like you made a terrible mistake. You didn't. A man I admired greatly always used to tell me, travel for 6 days, at least six days, and any desire to turn back will fade. 

Now, you may not feel lonely, scared, lost. A lot of people don't. You will probably be having a blast. The time of your life. I'm just letting you know, if those doubts DO arise, don't listen to them. Also, What WILL happen is that you will meet a lot of cool people, a lot of boring people, a lot of normal people, and a lot of weird people. Also, enjoy PA. One of my favorite states ever. You're going to have a kick-ass time, mate. I bet you'll never travel any other way after this trip.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (May 29, 2015)

angerisagift said:


> if dumpster diving try Subway restuarants the best bread imo.and some times meatball still in the factory bag. QUiznos and such prolly good too just none around here



Good to know about Subway. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (May 29, 2015)

Sip said:


> You have pretty good answers to your questions, so I'll just throw in my .02C on some things you DIDN'T ask. Plan to be standing on the roadside for a WHILE until you know what you're doing. Some people have a knack for picking terrible places to hitch, but as long as you do it on a mostly straight ramp, with decent amounts of cars per hour, and don't LOOK like an ax killer, you should get rides in no time. There may come a point on this first trip (there did for me on my first long distance trip) that you feel utterly alone, horribly far from home, and especially if you get stuck someplace for a day or so, like you made a terrible mistake. You didn't. A man I admired greatly always used to tell me, travel for 6 days, at least six days, and any desire to turn back will fade.
> 
> Now, you may not feel lonely, scared, lost. A lot of people don't. You will probably be having a blast. The time of your life. I'm just letting you know, if those doubts DO arise, don't listen to them. Also, What WILL happen is that you will meet a lot of cool people, a lot of boring people, a lot of normal people, and a lot of weird people. Also, enjoy PA. One of my favorite states ever. You're going to have a kick-ass time, mate. I bet you'll never travel any other way after this trip.




I've wondered those same things, so, thanks for answering an unspoken question I had.

Cheers!


----------



## angerisagift (May 29, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Good to know about Subway. Thanks for the info!


yw the best day r b4 easter/thanksgiving/christmas bcuz they r closed those day. alot of free bread and sheeeeeeit. there cheesy japl bread is the best.imo


----------



## Eroica11 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for all of the advice, everyone! I'm sure I'll have a blast. Keep the hints and tips coming, and I'll spend a while poking around the forums.


----------

